# 1989 Duracraft 1548 side console.



## scedistofisher (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm about to start my second boat conversion project. The plan is to add a rear deck, extend the front deck, repaint, replace carpet, and upgrade/ add electrical components. I have a ton of ideas and some what of a game plan, but very little boat modifying experience. Any tips or advice will be greatly appreciated. Here's what I'm starting with. There will be more pictures to come.


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice ride man! =D> =D> =D> 

You do a leak test yet? Guess I'd start there or take everything apart first. Also, ordering aluminum online is the way to go, at least it was for me. Bought over 100' of 1x1x1/8 inch angle for about $125.


----------



## scedistofisher (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments. I actually bought the boat last summer and Ive been fishing/ running it every chance I get since. From the Edisto river to the everglades and several places in between. I picked up 60' of 1 1/4 × 1 1/4× 1/8 angle and 36' of 1" square tubing (all aluminum) from "Fields" yesterday for $130. They've got the best prices in town. Anyway I'm about to start some tear out now. I'll post some more pictures in a few minutes.


----------



## scedistofisher (Sep 11, 2015)

When i first saw this boat i was pretty impressed with the condition it's in. Everything except for the trolling motor and the seats is original from the day of purchase. It's amazing what a car port and fresh water can do to preserve the life of a boat. Here are a couple more pics of the original layout:


----------



## richg99 (Sep 11, 2015)

Looks like new! Nice starting point...

richg99


----------



## jasper60103 (Sep 12, 2015)

I like your style. Fish first then mod later. Nice boat, no doubt. Good luck.


----------



## fireman070472 (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice boat, I a '79 duracraft bass champ I picked up a few months back. $400 for the boat, motor, and trailer. It's a great little boat. Not the best pic but the only one I have of it for now.


----------



## scedistofisher (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice. Hell of a deal. I started gutting mine yesterday. I was gonna go ahead and replace the carpet, but I didn't realize how much I would have to remove in order to do so. My original intent was to just paint the outside of the boat but after getting the inside almost all the way torn out including the console, I'm now thinking about just painting the entire thing. I'll have more pictures posted this afternoon.


----------



## scedistofisher (Sep 15, 2015)

Question. I'm planning on painting the boat myself. I've never painted an aluminum boat before. With that being said, I've read several different things online about scuffing existing paint and painting over it. Is that information accurate or do I need to sand it all off, acid wash, prime, and then paint. Also curious about which paints are the best to use. I've got a paint sprayer.


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 15, 2015)

scedistofisher said:


> Question. I'm planning on painting the boat myself. I've never painted an aluminum boat before. With that being said, I've read several different things online about scuffing existing paint and painting over it. Is that information accurate or do I need to sand it all off, acid wash, prime, and then paint. Also curious about which paints are the best to use. I've got a paint sprayer.



Remove any old flaking/peeling paint. You don't need to take the whole boat down to bare alum, although some do.


----------



## scedistofisher (Sep 16, 2015)

I planned on posting more pics yesterday but between work, a pregnant wife, and very little free time, plans become fragile and usually short lived. Anyway, here's what's going on : (sorry! pictures are not the best. )


----------



## richg99 (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks good to me. Got to love catching redfish. Pull harder than almost anything!

richg99


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 17, 2015)

Ictalurus said:


> scedistofisher said:
> 
> 
> > Question. I'm planning on painting the boat myself. I've never painted an aluminum boat before. With that being said, I've read several different things online about scuffing existing paint and painting over it. Is that information accurate or do I need to sand it all off, acid wash, prime, and then paint. Also curious about which paints are the best to use. I've got a paint sprayer.
> ...



Yep, no need to strip bare unless whatever is on there looks like it isnt sticking. If you get to bare aluminum sanding whats there, hits those areas with a self etching primer first. For an acid wash i did cleaning strength vinegar/water scrub down first and washed it with only water after that.

As far as paint, there are a ton of options depending on the finish you want, im no help there.


----------



## scedistofisher (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry I've been slack about posting my build progress. I always have intentions of posting daily but with limited time I tend to work into the night and the pictures don't do my work any justice. Anyway here's what I have so far. I plan to have more this afternoon.


----------



## scedistofisher (Oct 15, 2015)

I got a little bit more frame work done yesterday.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 15, 2015)

Progress is our most important product.


----------



## gandrew55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Curious about how that aluminum stock is to work with--I have standard woodworking power tools and have cut a bit
of aluminum but nothing extensive. I can't tell from your photos how you're doing the attachment points also--screws,
rivets?


----------



## daschmetterling (Jan 26, 2016)

gandrew55 said:


> Curious about how that aluminum stock is to work with--I have standard woodworking power tools and have cut a bit
> of aluminum but nothing extensive. I can't tell from your photos how you're doing the attachment points also--screws,
> rivets?


1/8" and thinner aluminum stock cuts really well with woodworking tools. For sheet stock use a circular saw with a carbide blade, and spray the blade with wd40. Anytime you are cutting aluminum, make sure to wear ppe! Face shield, hearing, and skin protection!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

